# GeCHI Weekly Report #2.01

## !equilibrium

Primo report del 2010 dei GeCHI.

Come al solito, rinnovo l'invito a commentare il thread e ricordo che in fondo sono presenti le referenze per seguire i report tramite RSS.

===

Benvenuti al primo GeCHI Weekly Report del 2010, il quale fornisce sommari e notizie importanti relative allo sviluppo della distribuzione Gentoo del seguente periodo: 26.12.2009 - 01.01.2010.

[1] Qt3 deprecation e politiche di rimozione da Portage (30.12)

La rimozione di Qt3 era già stata annunciata nei mesi scorsi e ora il team di sviluppatori Gentoo ha reso pubblica anche la roadmap prevista per tale rimozione. Tutti gli sforzi sono stati concentrati per definire delle linee guida e una roadmap che permettesse all'utente finale una facile migrazione delle applicazioni Qt3 alle corrispettive alternative Qt4; ovviamente tutti le applicazioni Qt3 rimosse da portage verranno mantenute nell'apposito overlay: kde-sunset. Di seguito la roadmap proposta in @gentoo-dev mailing list:

2010-01-01:

tuti gli ebuild per x11-libs/qt:3 mostreranno un apposito messaggio di ewarn per informare l'utente finale della futura rimozione da portage;la USE 'qt3' verrà mascherata nei profili Gentoo;verrà aggiunto un messaggio ewarn all'eclass: qt3.eclass con un link alle politiche di rimozione;preparazione della news per portage per la rimozione di x11-libs/qt:3;

2010-01-21:

meeting del Qt Team per la discussione delle azioni da intraprendere riguardo ai rimanenti pacchetti di Portage che utilizzano x11-libs/qt:3;

2010-02-21:

mascherare x11-libs/qt:3 e tutte le sue dipendenze per la rimozione da Portage (last rites);

2010-03-21:

rimozione di x11-libs/qt:3 e di tutte le sue dipendenze da Portage;rimozione di x11-libs/qt:3 e di tutte le sue dipendenze dai packages.mask e dai profili;mettere l'eclass: qt3.eclass tra i componenti deprecati e nella lista delle eclass da rimuovere terminato il periodo di supporto massimo;

[2] Arch Tester cercasi per Gentoo/Linux/x86 [EXTRA]

Lo sviluppatore Faul Hammer di recente ha scritto un interessante articolo in cui spiega cosa sono gli Arch Tester, che ruolo hanno in Gentoo e la necessità di nuovi volontari; è proprio per quest'ultimo aspetto che invito tutti gli utenti della comunità italiana di Gentoo a provare l'esperienza formativa di Arch Tester ufficiale per la distrubuzione Gentoo (non è necessario diventare devel, ne tanto meno fare tutto il processo di recruiting).

Se cercate un modo facile per portare il vostro contributo alla distribuzione e farvi ascoltare dagli sviluppatori, questo è il modo migliore; non siate timidi, come lavoro è molto più semplice di quello che sembra.

[last rites]

Il Gentoo Tree Cleaning Team segnala che i seguenti pacchetti verranno rimossi dal tree di portage entro 30 giorni:

# Jonathan Callen (abcd [at] gentoo.org) (29 Dec 2009)

# Project abandoned upstream (replaced by dev-util/schroot)

# Collides with dev-util/schroot[dchroot]

# Masked for removal in 30 days, bug 298874

sys-apps/dchroot

# Diego E. Pettenò (flameeyes [at] gentoo.org) (29 Dec 2009)

# Another of the Jörg Schilling “fast and enhanced” unix

# tools, fails to build with glibc 2.10 (bug #298879), will

# most likely file in other ways as that is fixed. Ignore

# CFLAGS (bug #241984). Ebuild is very sub-standard (never

# dies, the ebuild seem to merge properly), and lacks

# a maintainer.

sys-apps/count

# Samuli Suominen (ssuominen [at] gentoo.org) (31 Dec 2009)

# Doesn't compile anymore with Autoconf &gt;= 2.64, wv2 &gt;= 0.4.0,

# several open security bugs, ...

#

# Replaced by app-office/koffice-meta-2.1.0

#

# See bugs 274566, 274918, 279027, 279482, 283429, 285018, 294676,

# 287276, 292791, ...

app-i18n/koffice-i18n

=app-office/karbon-1.6*

=app-office/kchart-1.6*

=app-office/kexi-1.6*

=app-office/kformula-1.6*

=app-office/kivio-1.6*

=app-office/koffice-data-1.6*

=app-office/koffice-libs-1.6*

=app-office/koffice-meta-1.6*

=app-office/koshell-1.6*

=app-office/kplato-1.6*

=app-office/kpresenter-1.6*

=app-office/krita-1.6*

=app-office/kspread-1.6*

=app-office/kugar-1.6*

=app-office/kword-1.6*

games-arcade/kamikaze

games-board/hearts

games-board/six

games-board/slibo

games-emulation/kvisualboyadvance

games-mud/xpertmud

games-simulation/kfreeflight

games-strategy/boson

=kde-base/kcminit-3.5*

=kde-base/kcontrol-3.5*

=kde-base/kde-i18n-3.5*

=kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5*

=kde-base/kdelibs-3.5*

=kde-base/kdepasswd-3.5*

=kde-base/kdesu-3.5*

=kde-base/kdialog-3.5*

=kde-base/kdnssd-3.5*

=kde-base/kghostview-3.5*

=kde-base/khotkeys-3.5*

=kde-base/kicker-3.5*

=kde-base/kmenuedit-3.5*

=kde-base/libkonq-3.5*

kde-misc/kdnssd-avahi

~media-plugins/mythbrowser-0.21_p17105

# Samuli Suominen (ssuominen [at] gentoo.org) (30 Dec 2009)

# Doesn't compile #273407

# Crashes #124767

# Has qt3 deps #283429

#

# Replaced by games-emulation/mupen64plus

games-emulation/mupen64

games-emulation/mupen64-alsasnd

games-emulation/mupen64-blight-tr64gl

games-emulation/mupen64-blight-uhleaudio

games-emulation/mupen64-glide64

games-emulation/mupen64-riceplugin

# Samuli Suominen (ssuominen [at] gentoo.org) (27 Dec 2009)

# Semi-abandoned upstream.

# Causes obscure segfaults, e.g. in Audacious

# Firefox 3.5 and Thunderbird 3.0 doesn't exit.

# Bug 277726. Use e.g. qtcurve as replacement.

x11-themes/gtk-engines-qt

# Samuli Suominen (ssuominen [at] gentoo.org (27 Dec 2009)

# Pre-stripped files #252082

# Internal copies of zlib and libpng #251737

# Qt2, Qt3 package. Unmaintained orphaned binary-only library.

# Masked for removal in 60 days.

x11-libs/kylixlibs3-borqt

# Samuli Suominen (ssuominen [at] gentoo.org) (27 Dec 2009)

# KDE3-only, no porting being done for KDE4.

# Replaced by e.g. gtkguitune, gtick, kmetronome

media-sound/k3guitune

# Samuli Suominen (ssuominen [at] gentoo.org (27 Dec 2009)

# Doesn't compile #298452. Orphaned library, was

# used by KDE3 applications.

media-libs/akode

# Samuli Suominen (ssuominen [at] gentoo.org) (27 Dec 2009)

# Last package using Qt3 libraries from,

# app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-qtlibs

# Missing deps #180850

# Last release 2003.

app-i18n/kurso-de-esperanto

# Diego E. Pettenò (flameeyes [at] gentoo.org= (28 Dec 2009)

# Package fails to build (second time in a row), bug #298522.

# Unneeded, unmaintained, just use the dd from coreutils or

# from FreeBSD userland packages.

sys-apps/sdd

chi fa uso di uno o più dei pacchetti sopra citati è fortemente incoraggiato a trovare alternative oppure a contribuire al loro mantenimento.

----

Puoi seguire i GeCHI Weekly Report tramite i seguenti canali:

gechi.it RSS Feed;Twitter: GeCHI Group | GeCHI RSS Feeds;Identi.ca: GeCHI Group | GeCHI RSS Feeds;YouTube: GeCHI Group;FaceBook: GeCHI Group;Digg: GeCHI Group | GeCHI RSS Feeds

----------

## Elbryan

Tra 10 giorni, se tutto va bene, dovrei aver finito gli esami.

Di conseguenza avrò più tempo per dedicarmi ad altre attività, come ad esempio diventare AT.

E' una cosa a cui penso da tempo e, credo, sia giunta l'ora di provarci  :Smile: 

Se qualcuno ha voglia di fare questo viaggio insieme (magari un x86 che già io son amd64   :Razz:  ), è benvenuto.

Se sei una ragazza, ancor meglio

Mi trovate su #gechi @ Freenode  :Smile: 

----------

## ago

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> Se qualcuno ha voglia di fare questo viaggio insieme (magari un x86 che già io son amd64   ), è benvenuto.
> 
> Se sei una ragazza, ancor meglio

 

dubito   :Razz: 

----------

## oRDeX

Se ogni tanto vi pare che io scompaia dalla comunità è solo perchè sono senza una connessione stabile, anche se forse, ora che rientro a Trento potrei avere qualche bella sorpresa   :Cool: 

In ogni caso, se elbryan fa la ragazza, potrei accompagnarlo io in questa avventura   :Laughing: 

----------

## ago

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> In ogni caso, se elbryan fa la ragazza, potrei accompagnarlo io in questa avventura  

 

In questo caso ci sarei anch'io          :Very Happy: 

----------

## Elbryan

 :Laughing: 

Va va..studiate!!

----------

